# POC at 19th Group MID



## Gueule (May 2, 2013)

I am entering my window to reenlist, and I am beginning to look at my options should I choose not to re-up. Does anyone have a contact in 1st Bn 19th Group's MID? I am hoping I can talk to someone and learn about possible openings with them.

Thank you!


----------



## fox1371 (May 3, 2013)

My suggestion would be to get vetted on the site first.  People here will be more willing to provide the POC's you're looking for once you get vetted .


----------



## Gueule (May 3, 2013)

A good point. I have put in for vetting and am waiting for the process to be complete. Thank you.


----------



## Brill (May 8, 2013)

"out East" and you're looking for MID, 1/19th SFG?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (May 8, 2013)

If you're truly "out east" you need to be looking at 2/19 in West Virginia, unless you just enjoy cross country drives every month or so.


----------



## Gueule (May 11, 2013)

I'm looking to head out west when I ETS. I figure 1/19th would be the folks out that way. 



MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> If you're truly "out east" you need to be looking at 2/19 in West Virginia, unless you just enjoy cross country drives every month or so.


I do enjoy a good cross country drive, but maybe not every month or so!


----------

